

Show HN: Gym Apps and Websites Made Easy - Comit
https://gymportals.com/

======
stevoo
That is good. It is similar to what I have just build.

Mine is mostly dedicated to personal trainers, and offers a lot of
functionality to them as well as a personal website with various information
to there users.

All i need now is to start picking up the phone and contacting local trainers.

~~~
Comit
That sounds great, Do you have a link?

~~~
stevoo
Yes i do, [http://fitorganizer.com/](http://fitorganizer.com/)

The demo is where everything happens. My front page still needs some work.
Currently working on what exercises they have done for each appointment.

~~~
tomtai
As a heads up - on your frontpage you've used 'there' instead of 'their' in
the features section.

"about there workout", "there paid packages", "check there progress" etc etc

------
parkie
Cool idea,

If I wanted to sign up and get an app; Do my gym users have to download your
app then search for my gym? Or do I get my own App that they search for in the
app store?

~~~
Comit
No, we provide a full branded and customised app for your gym which is
searchable in the App Store. The mobile app is currently iOS only; however, we
are working on providing an Android version shortly.

------
impostervt
How do you plan to market this? Seems like a crowded space.

~~~
Comit
In our initial phase we are looking at mainly using word of mouth to target
local gyms as well as social media to broaden our market scope.

There are other fitness applications available; however, we are targeting the
app for gym owners as a way to keep in contact with their members and keep
their members up to date with what is happening in the gym.

We also plan to continue to roll out more features as quickly as possible.

------
muchcomment
Products is listed twice under features.

~~~
Comit
Thanks for that,

Fixed.

